# partitietabel foetsie, help!

## Johny the Ripper

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken: de pc van m'n zus boot nu niet van de hd na vergeefse pogingen de windows bootloader er terug op werkende te krijgen. (oa veel fixmbrs en fixboots) na een linux installatie. Er komt geen foutmelding, gewoon een pinkende prompt wanneer het booten van de hd zou moeten starten.

Vanuit de GParted Live CD kwam ik te weten dat GParted vindt dat de hd ongepartitioneerd is, terwijl er in werkelijkheid (door een slordig beheer van de hd, geef ik grif toe) een kluwen van verschillende partities aanwezig was...

fdisk geeft me de originele partitiestructuur terug...

Ik heb geen enkele ervaring met een hexeditor... ik vermoed dat ik eigenlijk met een dergelijk tooltje aan de slag zou moeten om het 'proper' op te lossen... Alle tips zijn welkom...

Wat ik wil doen: in fdisk de originele partitiestructuur terug nabouwen en hopen dat de partitietabel dan terug correct wordt weergegeven... (en dat alle data nog netjes op de partities staat...)

ik wil eerst proberen of ik de schijven alsnog kan mounten vanuit de live cd... daar denk ik aan op het moment dat ik dit schrijf...

Ik heb naar (slechte gewoonte) geen backup van de data die op de schijf staan... m'n zus heeft de pc asap nodig om aan haar eindwerk te kunnen werken (gelukkig heeft die daar wel een backup van) en het liefst met alle data die op de pc stond...

Ik hoop op snelle tips zodat ik niets stoms doe (ik moet echter wel asap dit probleem oplossen....)

[edit] ik kan de partities gewoon mounten vanuit de live cd! hoera  :Smile:  Ik denk dat ik voorlopig gewoon niets ga doen in afwachting van een antwoord, aangezien ik geen makkelijke manier heb om een volledige backup te maken van die schijf en niet wil risceren dat ik iets kwijt raak... [/edit]

----------

## lost+found

Voordat je de master boot record (hda1 t/m 4) opnieuw gaat schrijven, zou ik partitie backups maken met partimage/ghost o.i.d. De bootrecords voor de extended partities (hda5 en hoger) staan aan het begin van die partities, en zijn dus nog in tact. Je moet alleen de juiste cylinder info enzo zien te achterhalen, of de images terugzetten in een vers gepartitioneerde schijf... de images kunnen soms teruggezet worden in een partitie die groter of kleiner is. Een ander probleem is de bootloader in de MBR te krijgen. Voor grub is dat makkelijk, en kan ook Windows gewoon doen starten...

Succes!

----------

## lost+found

Niet dat ik een expert ben, maar vermoedelijk staat de MBR er nog wel op, als fdisk het kan zien. Er zitten wel kleine verschillen tussen de partitioneringsprogramma's. Zie de fdisk manual onderaan stukje over Bugs... fdisk is een zg. fuzzy programmaatje, en is iets minder kieskeurig.

Een knipperende prompt duidt volgens mij alleen maar op een gewiste bootloader... grub erin zetten en alles is weer goed (hopelijk).

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Inderdaad, ik heb grub terug geïnstalleerd waardoor linux terug start. Maar als ik nu gparted opstart dan ziet die nog steeds geen partities ... kga straks even het topic over fdisk lezen, maar kweet niet of ik daar een oplossing kan vinden... ik zou mijn schijf dringend willen herpartitioneren, maar heb helaas niet de mogelijkheid om veel backups te maken. Ik kan alvast een backup van de windows partitie kwijt op m'n externe hd. Die zou ik dan in het vervolg willen draaien onder linux via vmware. Maar ik moet daarvoor dus wat schuiven met partities  :Confused: 

iemand een tip?

----------

## kel_p

Ik heb dit soort gezeik vaak zat gehad en besloten dat het managen van partities het beste werkt met Partition magic (vanuit Windows dus), het zal wel mijn gebrek en kunde zijn maar in deze vertrouw ik de Linux tooltjes niet, erg onduidelijk en ONvergevingsgezind, nog los van de nodige bugjes..

Maar nogmaals, het zal wel mijn onkunde zijn..

----------

## Johny the Ripper

Hmm ik heb hetzelfde gezeik ook al voorgehad met partition magic hoor  :Sad:  Van de functionaliteit / buggyness van de linuxtooltjes had je volkomen gelijk. Maar de huidige versies van parted / gparted zijn echt ongelooflijk, zelfs met ntfs kan je alles doen wat je wil. GParted is zonder twijfel een stuk beter geworden dan partition magic... (ik heb partition magic 8.0 en die ondersteund geen ext2/3, reiserfs, etc partities  :Sad: )

----------

## lost+found

Je kunt denk ik de programma's beter niet door elkaar gebruiken. Zelf houd ik het bij de linux tooltjes fdisk+mkfs (partimage of gewoon tar voor de backups, dd voor de MBR backup, en sfdisk voor de backup van de extended partitie BR's).

@Johny the Ripper

Als je niet genoeg ruimte hebt, kun je images branden op cd's/dvd's natuurlijk. Of op (iemands) laptop/computer zetten met een cross-link kabeltje. De bestanden op linux partities kun je ook gewoon met tar overzetten (Window$ houdt daar niet zo van). Wordt de boel ook weer eens lekker gedefragmenteerd.   :Smile: 

----------

